# Cribbage peg storage



## Mikeyf56 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I could use your expertise. I am making some cribbage boards as gifts and am needing ideas for storing the pegs in the boards?

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Use your router to cut a slot in the bottom of the board and a dovetail cutter to make a groove for a sliding lid.

That is how the one is on my store bought board.


----------



## Mikeyf56 (Jul 31, 2009)

Scrappy, any way you could get me a photo of yours?

Thanks…..


----------



## Dkol (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike,

This is how I did it, look at last photo
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/19058


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very cool Dkol. I guess I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't recall ever seeing a board commercial or otherwise that stored the pegs any other way.(and I have been playing for well over 50 years. Its a great way to teach kids who have trouble working numbers in their heads.


----------



## Mikeyf56 (Jul 31, 2009)

Excellent Dkol, thanks.


----------



## Keegan29 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a (very) small workshop and am also looking for a new?better way of storing pegs for my boards. I had been using a 1/2" drill bit and button hole plugs, but that was also before I started nicely routering the edges.


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to LJ's Keegan! I'm happy to be one of the first to help you here, let me know if this doesn't make sense.










What I did was router out the section for the pegs and cards on the main board, clean it up. I then cut a piece of 1/4" ply for the back, I set my table saw blade at about 15 degrees and (while the 1/4" piece is still square) cut the middle section out (wide enough to cover the card and peg holes and then some) of the piece so the middle piece (that slides) has sides like / \ . I then took the middle piece and cut it at 15 degrees as well so that I now have 4 pieces for the back. Start gluing the pieces on the back one at a time, being careful for glue squeeze out in the sliding track and making sure that the center piece (that covers the cards and pegs) can slide easily, but not to easily (I used a magnets to ensure that it stays put). Then once the 3 non-movable pieces are glued on I put the slide (the 4th piece) in and taped it there. I cut off the overhang of the 1/4" back piece roughly with the bandsaw, then set up the router with a flush trim bit to make the back match the main piece. The finger catch on the slide I just kind of "carved" out with my 1/4" chisel and sanded it.

Here's mine


Here's where I got the idea


----------

